# Grand Prix 535 Tensioner Spring



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

A couple winters ago I picked up an older Grand Prix 535 dual stage snowblower for dirt cheap, probably because half of it was in a bucket. After some effort, and a few maintenance parts, I got it running. Haven't got much use from it yet, it took a bit to get all the kinks worked out, given how hard it is to find ANY information on this brand.

Two days ago, I FINALLY got a chance to use it! I got one pass along my long, gravel, uphill driveway (I'm whining for sympathy here), it stopped moving. So I had to DRAG it ALLLL the way back DOWN my driveway, to investigate the problem. Turns out the spring for the drive belt tensioner came off, causing it to chew up the drive belt. I got the new belt, have the basic routing figured out, but can't figure out where the other end of the spring goes, or the proper position of the tensioner. Anyone have any experience with this brand?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not familiar with your machine but on many machines the end of the spring goes under a sheet metal protrusion on the right side inside the engine gear disk belt housing. You remove the bottom plate. Look on the right side.


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

A couple pictures, not the best but hopefully they help a bit.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Is it a Noma Grand Prix? Maybe take a picture of the complete snowblower and its model number sticker and maybe one of us could find you a parts diagram of a similar USA-market Noma blower.

For example:

Noma Grand Prix 523 Snowblower - Milton


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

It is a Noma, couldn't find the model number, it's worn off. And yes, it's parked in the livingroom, my wife was less than impressed, but resigned to the inevitably of it.


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

The model number is GP 523T and under that it has 5838.


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

db130 said:


> Is it a Noma Grand Prix? Maybe take a picture of the complete snowblower and its model number sticker and maybe one of us could find you a parts diagram of a similar USA-market Noma blower.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Noma Grand Prix 523 Snowblower - Milton


This is definitely the correct snowblower, but the link you provided takes me to a for sale ad, not a parts diagram.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Point man you must have the best understanding wife in the world, no way would I get my blower with in 2 ft of the door. LUCKY man


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

Hanky said:


> Point man you must have the best understanding wife in the world, no way would I get my blower with in 2 ft of the door. LUCKY man


She's definitely a good woman! Lucky to have found her.


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

ANYONE have any experience with these snowblowers?


----------



## PointMan (Jan 2, 2018)

Bump


----------

